

Box Scores A Big Enterprise Deal: 18,000 Procter & Gamble Employees Up In Clouds - TomOfTTB
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/07/box-scores-a-big-enterprise-deal-18000-procter-gamble-employees-up-in-clouds/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
jccodez
Great news for Box. Great service and very nice people to work with.

